# Got The Old Axworthy Setup



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's my old (15 years now) Axworthy system all setup and ready to string my 380 ft of crab pot line which is similar to parachute cord but thinner. 
The drive and pulleys are all mounted 25 ft off the ground in a large triangle that is above our cemetery in the woods.

I'll shoot some video after I get the line up and the ghosts attached.

90 RPM AC Drive motor with step down pulleys and vacuum cleaner drive belt driving an old lawn mower wheel rim. All mounted on steel angles with a rotating arm and pully to tension the line.:










Remote Pulley #1 12" aluminum belt pulley 
with 16" aluminum serving plate attached:









Remote Pulley #2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Lights camera action! Roll the video!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanna see video. What a great location.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Got the line up tonight just before dark. I'll get some video as soon as I get the ghosts attached and do a trial run.

Yeah we like our woods, we're pretty much surrounded by trees and our haunted trail runs a big loop though the back woods.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Duh, i see Ohio now. I'm from chicago and miss the colorful fall trees and the dense forests. Don't miss the humidity though. I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, Finally got some time to finish the setup. It seems every time I get started on a project it's either pouring down rain or dark...that's Ohio for ya.

So anyway got four ghosts hung and crankin today. Ran it for a 4 hour burn-in straight with no problems at all and shot the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There appears to be an issue with your YouTube link, Homey.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know. the embed is not working.

Stinkin youtu.be instead of youtube


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you were still signed into your YouTube account when you copied the URL, that can cause a problem with embedding. Don't know why, but I've seen it happen more than once.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*I already got it...thanks*

Youtube chenges the link to youtu.be\ instead of youtube.com\watch= when you are logged in.


----------

